# partmgr.sys corrupt



## imanewbe (Dec 5, 2007)

The problem i am having is when i start up my laptop i says:

File: \Windows\System32\drivers\partmgr.sys

Status: 0xc00000e9

Info: Windows failed to load because a critical system driver is missing or corrupt.

I inserted the windows vista cd and clicked on repair and it didn't help.
My laptop is a Dell Inspiron 1520.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Boot up again into system recovery and perform hardware diagnostics.


----------



## imanewbe (Dec 5, 2007)

I am running a hardware test and it has come up with an error:
Error Code 0F00:0244
Msg Block 21142770: Uncorrectable data error or media is write protected


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Is that message while diagnostics running on your OS drive (drive c?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Is there anyplace for you to run chkdsk /r ?

This apparantly refers to an "Umountable Boot Volume" error - the system can't see the boot drive. 

When you booted with DVD, did it read the DVD? Did you change BOIS so DVD 1st in line to be read?


----------



## imanewbe (Dec 5, 2007)

Im not too sure. I had put a driver and utilities cd in and it was running something and testing all the hardware. 
I just ran the windows memory diagnostic and it did nothing. I just keeps coming up with the error:
File: \Windows\System32\drivers\partmgr.sys

Status: 0xc00000e9

Info: Windows failed to load because a critical system driver is missing or corrupt.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

What was the drivers & utilities CD - was it from DELL & did it come with your system?

If not go out to Dell site on other PC, download hard drive utilities. See if you can run them on Dell PC.

This error is associated w/ hard drive, but some have found that diagnostics & chkdsk /r can help.


----------



## imanewbe (Dec 5, 2007)

Just one that came with the laptop from dell for reinstalling drivers.

How do i get to where i can do the chkdsk /r?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

chkdsk /r is executed from a command prompt

If you can't get to one, invoke system recovery partition or use actual Vista DVD to boot-up and perform system repair


----------



## imanewbe (Dec 5, 2007)

how do i invoke system recovery partition? and i have done a system repair from the vista dvd and i says it couldn't repai it automatically.


----------



## imanewbe (Dec 5, 2007)

Ive got to a comand prompt bt it isnt the C drive comand prompt it says X:\Sources and if i try and run chkdsk /r and it says: 
the type of file system is ntfs
Cannot lock current drive
Windows cannot run disk checking on this colume because i is write protected.

I got to the cmd fom the vista dvd


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, if this is a OEM dell install of Vista you will have the WRE (windows recovery enviroment) press F8 at boot select "advanced" and you are given a number of options one of which is "command Prompt" another "microsoft diagnostics" and dell's back to factory default install (lose all data). This info is for the future. As you have a copy of Vista's DVD then you have arrived at a command prompt , at "x sources" type C: press enter this brings you to a C:> prompt here type chkdsk /r press enter this time you will be asked if you want to dismount the volume say "Y" and chkdsk will now run (takes awhile) reboot when finished and see how you go.


----------



## imanewbe (Dec 5, 2007)

I ran the chkdsk but it didn't do nething. ne ideas nw? i dont no wat esle to do


----------

